# Block Heater?



## Maccclean (Jan 20, 2019)

Driving a 2018 Atlas. Has anyone had issues with their block heater throwing engine codes? It gets to damn near -50 where I am and every time I plug in my block heater, the next morning after I disconnect the block heater and start it manually, it throws a check engine light and the vehicles temp gauge will not move unless driving. It does not get very warm and at times will blow ice cold air on the passenger side and hot air on driver side. The vehicle isles at a ridiculously noisy level as well. Dealership told me last winter it’s a common issue and VW is looking for a fix. Still nothing.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

GM limits the temperature that will activate the block heater on their vehicles for that reason. They have a thermostat in the cord plug so that it has to be very cold before the system will turn on.

Is this OEM or aftermarket? If not VW approved, that may be the issue.

What was the temperature when you used the block heater on your vehicle?


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*Is This A Factory Option?*

I had never heard of a block heater being included or available as an option on the Atlas. I checked two different Spec sheets and it was not listed on either. Was this a factory option or an aftermarket/dealer addition? If so perhaps the way it is wired into the Atlas conflicts with the systems you describe having problems?


----------



## Lucas Cote (Aug 7, 2012)

Chris4789 said:


> I had never heard of a block heater being included or available as an option on the Atlas. I checked two different Spec sheets and it was not listed on either. Was this a factory option or an aftermarket/dealer addition? If so perhaps the way it is wired into the Atlas conflicts with the systems you describe having problems?


In Canada its an OEM option available:

https://www.vw.ca/app/configurator/...48076574-476108769.1541448613&postcode=J8C2Z7


----------



## kootenaydub (May 15, 2009)

Never had any issues with my block heater. 

Where are you living that it gets that cold all the time?

Not sure if the issue is related to the block heater or the temperature sensor/probe?


----------



## Maccclean (Jan 20, 2019)

kootenaydub said:


> Never had any issues with my block heater.
> 
> Where are you living that it gets that cold all the time?
> 
> Not sure if the issue is related to the block heater or the temperature sensor/probe?


Yes they install it at the dealer here I believe, I’m wondering if it’s a wiring issue. 
I live in Fort McMurray, Canada. For the past week it’s been -45 every day. And every morning after having my block heater plugged in, I have to use my scanner and clear the P0116 code. If I don’t, the vehicle will not warm up at all and the temp gauge will only move when I’m pressing on the gas. It’s weird. It sucks cause the nearest dealer is 4 hours away from me. Last time I had it in, they told me it’s a common issue they’re having but I haven’t found anything on it anywhere. So I call bull****. I think I will take it to a different dealer next time in the city. I also notice the coolant in reservoir is low again. Last winter the coolant was well below the L in the tank and they pressure tested the system but didn’t find any leaks. However I have a friend who said his vehicle is in the shop for head gasket leaking. And they told him this is a common issue with the Atlas and there was another one in the shop for the same thing.


----------



## kootenaydub (May 15, 2009)

Maccclean said:


> Yes they install it at the dealer here I believe, I’m wondering if it’s a wiring issue.
> I live in Fort McMurray, Canada. For the past week it’s been -45 every day. And every morning after having my block heater plugged in, I have to use my scanner and clear the P0116 code. If I don’t, the vehicle will not warm up at all and the temp gauge will only move when I’m pressing on the gas. It’s weird. It sucks cause the nearest dealer is 4 hours away from me. Last time I had it in, they told me it’s a common issue they’re having but I haven’t found anything on it anywhere. So I call bull****. I think I will take it to a different dealer next time in the city. I also notice the coolant in reservoir is low again. Last winter the coolant was well below the L in the tank and they pressure tested the system but didn’t find any leaks. However I have a friend who said his vehicle is in the shop for head gasket leaking. And they told him this is a common issue with the Atlas and there was another one in the shop for the same thing.


makes sense being in ft mac. I noticed the other day when I did plug mine in (not usually cold enough, but polar vortex or w/e) there was a low hum. Does this mean it's not truly a block heater but rather a coolant heater/recirc pump? maybe the pump is screwed?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

kootenaydub said:


> makes sense being in ft mac. I noticed the other day when I did plug mine in (not usually cold enough, but polar vortex or w/e) there was a low hum. Does this mean it's not truly a block heater but rather a coolant heater/recirc pump? maybe the pump is screwed?


i doubt any system would use a pump, as the fluid will circulate just from the heat. The block heater on my Silverado heats the coolant in the block. Did you know that heating fluid can make sound?


----------

